# Entertainment.ie Goodie Bag



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

Entertainment.ie have some special offers on in their 'Goodie Bag' at the minute, well worth a look

Examples are 

- A Months Free Trial of moviestar.ie
- 5% Off ALL Aer Arann Flights
- 2for1 at Xtra Vision (Expired Yesterday - Sorry guys (Thanks Gipimann)
- Buy one hours bowling, get one free (Leisureplex)

[broken link removed]


----------



## sam h (1 Jan 2009)

There one there for an extra hours free bowling at Leisureplex....great to keep the kids entertained (expecially since I have vouchers for Leisureplex from the Tesco clubcard deals....so 2 hours of bowling for the equivilant of about €8!!)


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2009)

Had a look at the Xtravision 2 for 1 offer - it expired last night, sadly!  Good spot though, must keep an eye on this site!


----------



## Smashbox (1 Jan 2009)

Argh - my apoligies

I missed that -


----------



## gipimann (1 Jan 2009)

Ah don't worry - the offers seem to have different expiry dates and it was very small print!!


----------

